# Claiming dole in Spain but moved back to UK



## apb (Feb 18, 2009)

I moved back to the UK yesterday after living in Benidorm for the past 7 years, I got laid off work and was given my paro papers to take to INEM. I went down to the office 'not saying im moving back' all papers were signed and stamped and the woman said i will get so and so a month paid into my account. Now that i'm back will I be able to work here in UK without anything happening to my dole in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

apb said:


> I moved back to the UK yesterday after living in Benidorm for the past 7 years, I got laid off work and was given my paro papers to take to INEM. I went down to the office 'not saying im moving back' all papers were signed and stamped and the woman said i will get so and so a month paid into my account. Now that i'm back will I be able to work here in UK without anything happening to my dole in Spain?



I'm sure its not that easy and if it is then I'm sure it isnt legal is it?????


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

apb said:


> I moved back to the UK yesterday after living in Benidorm for the past 7 years, I got laid off work and was given my paro papers to take to INEM. I went down to the office 'not saying im moving back' all papers were signed and stamped and the woman said i will get so and so a month paid into my account. Now that i'm back will I be able to work here in UK without anything happening to my dole in Spain?


No offence but sounds to me as if your taking complete and utter P*(s by even trying it,
I don't live in Britain would'nt expect any hand outs from them seeing as i am no longer contributing to the system.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

apb said:


> I moved back to the UK yesterday after living in Benidorm for the past 7 years, I got laid off work and was given my paro papers to take to INEM. I went down to the office 'not saying im moving back' all papers were signed and stamped and the woman said i will get so and so a month paid into my account. Now that i'm back will I be able to work here in UK without anything happening to my dole in Spain?


Are you flying back to sign on then?

It most definetely is not worth it. This could bring grief like you could not imagine. Consider the time we're going through in Europe with unimployment stats and the press. You would be candy to the press and the justice systems if (WHEN) caught!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

apb said:


> I moved back to the UK yesterday after living in Benidorm for the past 7 years, I got laid off work and was given my paro papers to take to INEM. I went down to the office 'not saying im moving back' all papers were signed and stamped and the woman said i will get so and so a month paid into my account. Now that i'm back will I be able to work here in UK without anything happening to my dole in Spain?



Its called Fraud. Obtaining money under false pretenses
Its a criminal offence
You really want to risk it?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Its called Fraud. Obtaining money under false pretenses - Its a criminal offence - You really want to risk it?


Not only this - and you have to REALLY dumb to have suggested you're doing this on an OPEN forum - Oh boy!. You think they cant trace you?

The INEM can send you all sorts of correspondance to your "registerred" SPANISH address. Especially at the start. All sorts of stuff (retraining stuff, chats, interviews) and if you do not turn up for the appointments it'll get cut off anway. Added to which a standing requirement to turn up every 3 months to sign on on a SPECIFIED day. Always a working day naturally. You dont - you get cut off.

I know of folk who've done it - the ones that were caught are basiaclly unable to EVER claim again. And I believe you get red-flagged in alll the EU Social Security systems as a claims fraudster. The ones that got away with it - basically had to keep flying back to Spain. And if you're working you cant.

Also - and here's soemthing that many dont realise - If you receive Dole and Salary due to an error (on INEMS part) - You will get taxed on both incomes - and it reduces FUTURE bona-fide entitlements.


----------

